# Confused.. ISFP or INFP



## dileep (Mar 14, 2012)

*(Pls read the title as ISFP or INFP).. My mistake..Mods if possible pls change... *

Very much confused here... In some tests N scores marginally more than S where as somewhere else S scores somewhat more than N. I do believe that I have more of N in me although I consider myself to be an S. Is there a blend possible or am I really unaware of my own nature??

Any help on this is highly appreciated...


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Read up on the extroverted sensing & extroverted intuition functions in the Cognitive Functions forum here. That should help you out, as you will identify with one more than the other, most likely, and which one will determine your type. Welcome to the forum


----------



## candymountain (Nov 26, 2011)

I have the same problem and I have read 4 different explanations of the two of them, so I'm not sure what else I can do. OP what is it in your everyday life that you think is N and what is S?


----------



## Sam Gross (Jan 30, 2012)

Online MBTI tests aren't usually all that accurate, because anyone can see right through the questions to answer any way they want to.. try filling out the question sheet in this forum and post your answers here(I know it's long, but it will definitely help).
Also, some, if not all, online tests don't take into account that J/P are reversed in introverts. Filling out the question sheet should give a better base to determine your type.

Your sig says something, as well... Dark NiTe... are you refering to some of the weaker functions of yours? In both INFP and ISFP the inferior function is Te, and in ISFP, Ni is the tertiary function.

Instead of taking an MBTI test online, find a good cognitive functions test. That should give slightly better results for your type.


----------



## drowninthefear (Apr 26, 2011)

All types use Sensing and Intuition but there is always preference. Your best bet is comparing the auxiliary and tertiary functions for both types and figuring out your preference.

ISFP (Fi, Se, Ni, Te) vs INFP (Fi, Ne, Si, Te)​
*Se: External Reality*
The Extroverted Sensation function is associated with a vivid perception of the world, taking into account details that others may miss. Se is about being closely tuned to the world around you, and that usually translates into following 'gut impulses' and taking great pleasure in physical action. Those with weak Se may sometimes feel 'disconnected' from the world around them.

*Ni: Internal Connections*
The Introverted Intuition function implicitly recognizes that one term can have multiple meanings, and allows the individual to disconnect themselves from the concept of 'objective truth'. This allows those with strong Ni to 'rewire' the connections that form a concept and test it from new and unique angles. This is why the Ni dominant types are often called analysts: they can pull apart an idea and test each individual piece to see how it changes the whole.

or

*Ne: External Possibilities*
The Extroverted Intuition function is oriented toward generating new possibilities. Ne is all about brainstorming - imagining a variety of possible outcomes and considering them all to be possibly true. Ne is associated with new ideas and innovative breakthroughs.

*Si: Internal Learning*
The Introverted Sensation function compares past events with current events. Si is associated with vivid memory recall and a reliance on experiential learning. Those with strong Si often prefer to take a 'hands on approach'. On the other hand, those with weak Si often do not benefit from interacting in that way.

If you still aren't sure, take one- or all if you have the time/patience- of these cognitive quizzes. _Any_ test can give an inaccurate results but since the types and tests are about personal preference, I've found it helpful to *answer the questions based on how you are 70% of the time* and excluding special circumstances:
Jungian Cognitive Function Quiz
K2C - Cognitive Processes Quiz
Classic Jungian Cognitive Test


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Sam Gross said:


> Your sig says something, as well... Dark NiTe... are you refering to some of the weaker functions of yours? In both INFP and ISFP the inferior function is Te, and in ISFP, Ni is the tertiary function.


Nope, referring to my dominant and auxiliary functions.


----------



## Sam Gross (Jan 30, 2012)

If they are, then why would there even be discussion about ISFP or INFP? if T is of the top two functions, you have a T preference, not F. That would make you xNTJ, depending on their order, not the other two options which you posted about.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm not sure how this is relevant? Am I rendered unable to discuss functions/types that are different than mine?


----------



## Sam Gross (Jan 30, 2012)

Uhh.... oops, read the wrong person's sig.... my bad there, sorry:\

It's kinda just 'me' to forget to double-check details like that. I thought the sig was dileep's.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

it's okay :happy:


----------



## dileep (Mar 14, 2012)

candymountain said:


> I have the same problem and I have read 4 different explanations of the two of them, so I'm not sure what else I can do. OP what is it in your everyday life that you think is N and what is S?


As far as N is concerned, I always need the big picture for me to make sense out of things. And for S; I am detail conscious, but only for things that I feel connected to. My senses are sharp and I can't multitask. I do imagine and dream about a lot of things and I am totally aloof at times.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

If that's the case, INFP is the most likely type for you.


----------



## dileep (Mar 14, 2012)

benr3600 said:


> If that's the case, INFP is the most likely type for you.


I thought so.. But reading the cognitive part, I realise that my N isn't that good enough and its actually my past experiences that are guiding me...Also a lot of our observations are subconscious in nature and maybe that I mistake those interpretations as my intuitions.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

That could be the manifestation of your tertiary function as an INFP, introverted sensing. Being driven by past sensory experiences is that function's calling card. Also, it's not like you're just using intuition, especially if it's not your dominant function. If you're aloof and you're inside your head creating things often, you're probably an N preference. Se auxiliary would give you a stronger connection with your immediate surroundings/environment.


----------



## dileep (Mar 14, 2012)

You got me thinking... I think I should just show a bit more patience before jumping into conclusions and wait and see for things to get more clear... It should be a close call though.. Thanks for the support *benr3600. *


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> But reading the cognitive part, I realise that my N isn't that good enough and its actually my past experiences that are guiding me...


Ability doesn't matter in type. And the past experience focus guiding you is most definitely tertiary Si, which is often quite prominent in INXPs. It's a buffer to the dominant function, since it's introverted like the dominant function, which is the natural, more comfortable orientation of an introvert, so it's no surprise to me (or Jung, who noted that the aux. and tert. functions can be very closely developed and helpful in people) that this is the case for you.


----------

